# Did Fedor knock Arlovski out?



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been rewatching every angle of the Fedor vs Arlovski KO. It seems really apparent now that Fedor didn't connect on the jaw. I think the power of Fedor's hook pushed on Arlovski's shoulder and twisted him around, then Arlovski fell hard on the mat. You can see Arlivski lose his footing and see him hit the mat chin first.








Here's a link to the video. I'm having trouble embedding it with this damn smartphone.


Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I've been rewatching every angle of the Fedor vs Arlovski KO. It seems really apparent now that Fedor didn't connect on the jaw. I think the power of Fedor's hook pushed on Arlovski's shoulder and twisted him around, then Arlovski fell hard on the mat. You can see Arlivski lose his footing and see him hit the mat chin first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpq-TSQNViA&feature=related






disagree. 0.15

(slow motion)

i dont know how it looks on your smart phone, but its pretty clear on my 18.4 inch laptop.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I see the point khoveraki is making and it is very hard to tell from this video what really happened there. I remember seeing this at the time though and i can remember doubting that Fedor him him flush on the chin.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Arlovski was out before he hit the floor. His hands dropped his and his hed fell all before he landed.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im thinking Fedor connected with the jaw lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Even if he didn't, Arshotsky's chin is so fragile that even a strong shoulder strike KOs him.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

no doubt Fedor connected clean


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am looking for it, but I used to have a pic taken where you could see Arlovski still in the air and all his muscles are tensed up because he was out before his feet touched the ground. No matter what Fedor hit it KO'ed him in the air.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

if u watch the slow motion shot of it, it clearly catches him right on the jaw, arlofski's momentum was moving forward and as soon as he was hit, he was out cold before he face smashed the mat.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

sillywillybubba said:


> if u watch the slow motion shot of it, it clearly catches him right on the jaw, arlofski's momentum was moving forward and as soon as he was hit, he was out cold before he face smashed the mat.


it was a beautiful strike. fedor put his head down , arlovski goes for the knee, fedor cherry picks his chin outta thin air. good thing the second strike didnt hit him. or it woulda been left hand cemetery.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Considering he fell like a stone from mid air, and didn't wake up immediatly. I'd say that's all the proof you need. He was out on the way down, the hit on the floor didn't KO him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, yes he did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor hit him. People knocked off balance tend to put there arms out to break there fall that is human instinct. Conscience people don't tend to break falls with there face.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I lol'd at that


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

To me it seems like he lost his footing last second and tried to put his arms out in time but couldn't.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw Arlovski getting hit on the chin. The fact is Fedor hit him hard enought to launch him in the air. Not to mention we all know Arlovski's chin was suspect before that even though at the time of this fight he was ranked number two in the world behind the Last Emperor!raise01:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

is the suggestion here that arlovski ko'ed himself by falling on his chin? i really doubt that. the ring floor is simply not that hard that you could KO yourself on a unassisted fall.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that one guy last season on the Ultimate Fighter basically knocked himself out. So after watching that I think it is possible. Let us not forget that one match in which Matt Lindland knocked himself out when he tried to throw the guy and fell backwards!:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that one guy last season on the Ultimate Fighter basically knocked himself out. So after watching that I think it is possible. Let us not forget that one match in which Matt Lindland knocked himself out when he tried to throw the guy and fell backwards!:thumb02:


neither of those was an unassisted fall, Maynard and Lindland were both executing slams in which they basically drove themselves into the ground as hard as they could. both of them also landed on their crown if I recall, not their chin.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I just rewatched the end of the fight and the slo-mos out of the different angles. Emelianenko clearly connects and Arlovski's head twists for a split second due to the impact. You can see it in the pictures attached. It was a double forced KO, Arlovski's head had good momentum when he jumped forward for the knee and Emelianenko threw the punch. That was a KO punch as clean as it can get.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> neither of those was an unassisted fall, Maynard and Lindland were both executing slams in which they basically drove themselves into the ground as hard as they could. both of them also landed on their crown if I recall, not their chin.





They also weren't 240lbs. Poster above me has certainly cleared this issue up though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> They also weren't 240lbs. Poster above me has certainly cleared this issue up though.


No, they aren't. Since they were slamming another guy they were considerably more than that in total mass. Even Emerson/Maynard together probably weighed 330+ lbs together when they crashed down. Lindland/Terrell closer to 400. But yes, it's clear that he was out long before he hit the canvas.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you watch the replay and you see that Arlovski has already gone limp before he starts to actually fall. His arms are flapping and he has that blank expression on his face that you see in his fight with Rogers. The man was definately out before he hit the floor!raise01:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor Ko him no question about it. Arlovski chin is glass so fedor could have slapped him and he would have been dazed.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

What an odd thread! Not that there is anything wrong with that..


It connected clean, about as clean as it gets actually. 

I'm watching it frame by frame as I type this, there is no doubt.

In my professional opinion, he wouldn't have fell directly onto his face, arms by his sides, in the first place if he wasn't unconscious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if he was conscious he would've made some attempt to brace for the fall. He makes absolutely not attempt to cover up what so ever. I'm wondering if his getting a never removed from his jaw will even help his jaw at all!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

that whole nerve removed from his jaw thing was a BS rumor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't think that was possible to be honest but I heard it and was just left to wonder about it. It kind've makes me laugh to think that before that loss Arlovski was talking about going into boxing. Fedor fixed that didn't he?:thumb02:


----------

